# Route Calais to French Alps Via Chalons en Champagne please



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

I am off to France (my first visit in a Motorhome  ) and would be grateful for any guidance regarding best route Calais - Chalons en champagne - Dole (near Dijon). I was going to try to stear clear of the toll roads but as I am doing the route in two days with 2 teenage girls on board I think I had best just take the quickest route!


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

I did this route in reverse on my last trip to France. I think you should stick to toll roads if you want to get down to enjoy your holiday.

My GPS is telling me:

Calais
Arras
Saint Quentin
Reims
Chalons-en-Champagne
Troyes
A5 to Dijon

355 miles
7 hours


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks. That looks a pretty good route to me. Do you think 7 hours is a reasonably accurate time for a 24' Autotrail?


----------



## capitanjohn (Nov 16, 2006)

I have just returned from Macon which is about 40 miles north of Lyon in 8 hours to Calais intending to stop at Chalons, which has a loverly municipal site but just kept on driving, so no problem with 7 hours. 

regards John.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

my GPS was actually telling me 6h40m and I have it set to have average speeds that areabout 58 on motorhways. So yes about 7 hours but I would of course include rest breaks every 2 hours or so!

I didn't do it in one go as we had kids. We stopped at a municipal site in Chalons s/ C (I think) and it was very nice. From what I can remember it was a bit out of they way but very well signposted including road markings!


----------



## denhamcs (Jan 15, 2007)

Sounds great. I think we are staying at the same site in Chalons en Champagne!


----------

